# Always On



## guillaume.regnier (7 Février 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
J'essaie de réaliser un raccourci que je mettrai en complication sur ma watch et qui permettrait de switcher l'écran en always On puis un autre raccourci pour le remettre en affichage "on Gesture"
J'ai réussi à faire un raccourci qui passe en always on mais je n'arrive pas à revenir en "On Gesture". Qq'un a-t-il réussi à faire ces raccourcis ? 
A l'avance merci


----------

